# Slipper Launches



## Nederlander (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been looking for even basic plans for a Thames slipper launch for a couple of years with minimal success. Since I am new to this site perhaps my quest will bear some fruit. Even lines and stations would be a major help. Any expense will ge greatfully covered.

Thanks
nederlander


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Nederlander,

There is a Thames Slipper Launch Web Site *HERE* perhaps someone from there will be able to help you.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------

